#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Flare Radiation Prediction

## Azad

FLARE RADIATION PREDICTION: A CRITICAL REVIEW
JOHN ZINK Company
PREPARED FOR PRESENTATION AT
ANNUAL LOSS PREVENTION SYMPOSIUM OF THE
AMERICAN INSTITUTE OF CHEMICAL ENGINEERS


SESSION 1 2 , FLARE  STACKS AND VAPOR CONTROL SYSTEMS
FEBRUARY 2 8 , 1 9 9 6See More: Flare Radiation Prediction

----------


## aan09

*thanks  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

----------


## shakmed

Nice one and useful, Azad !!!

----------


## john zink

thanks

----------


## armanda

thank you

----------


## sameh82

Thanks alot

----------


## driftshade

thanks,it's great

----------


## tahora

Thank you

----------


## padua

thanks

----------

